# fd to ef lens adaptor/converter



## stessel tank (Mar 13, 2012)

Need advise on which one to buy that does work ok 

there seem to be plenty of them out there most seem to made in China 

The reason for the adator is i Found a Canon 7.5mm f5.6 ssc fd fisheye lens i have had stored away for twenty years,i forgot i had it until went looking in some old camera bags today. i thought it might be fun to take some shots with it again,guess the novelty wore off it but i want to give it another go

this lens does not have a focus ring because everything is if focus,it has a aperture ring and a built in filter ring with sky/y3/o/r/cca4/ccb4 colours

The only thing i remember about buying it was it cost me about a months pay and i had saved for weeks to buy it,things you do when you want something you can't live without


----------



## zim (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,

http://www.thelensdoctor.co.uk/page14.html

I use this on on 24, 28, 35, 50, 200 FDs and it works really well although I find corner sharpness wanting though, I believe that may be the lenses. Centre sharpness is excellent on them all. Wish I still had my 100!

Non of them are a patch on the current equivalents of course


----------



## Beautor (Mar 13, 2012)

EdMika makes an excellent adapter to switch FD lenses to EF mount. I'm not sure if his adapter would work for your particular lens, but you might could send him a message to see if he knows. I think he participates on the forum here under the name Ontarian. Search EdMika on eBay to see what he has on there. I've only heard good things about his adapters, and am planning on getting one if I can find the FL 55mm F1.2 I want.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautor said:


> EdMika makes an excellent adapter to switch FD lenses to EF mount. I'm not sure if his adapter would work for your particular lens, but you might could send him a message to see if he knows. I think he participates on the forum here under the name Ontarian. Search EdMika on eBay to see what he has on there. I've only heard good things about his adapters, and am planning on getting one if I can find the FL 55mm F1.2 I want.



+1

Check it out. None of the Chinese ones are going to give infinity focus, and those with optics are poor.


----------



## PaperTiger (Mar 13, 2012)

The EdMika FD to EF isn't an adaptor, it's an actual process to put a new mount on an existing FD lens. It, however, only gives infinity focus with a select few super telephotos. It definitely wouldn't work with a fisheye.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Mar 14, 2012)

Further correction: The Ed Mika adapters are a *range* of adapters for various lenses, including some FL lenses. I thought there was talk of trying to come up with a more universal solution, but some lenses require unique re-mount brass pieces.

And super teles aren't the only lenses you can use: I have a mounting kit (which I hope to use soon) for a TS-35mm. That's not a fisheye, but it is a wide lens. You could always ask about that one.


----------



## stessel tank (Mar 14, 2012)

Just ordered one from The Lens Doctor uk

After emailing Eddie at the lens doctor he said his fd>ef adaptor will fit my fish eye lens

Found him very helpful even sent me a copy of the fitting instructions which he supplies with the adaptor

price was 67.00 pounds plus 12.00 pounds shipping (about $122.00 aus dollars)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## ontarian (Mar 16, 2012)

I am about 2 months away for having a near universal nFD mount swap kits for sub 200mm focal length prime lenses including the 7.5 fisheye, 14mm 2.8L, 15mm fisheye, 17/4, 20/2.8, 24 1.4L and /2, 28/2, 35/2, 50L/1.2/1.4, 85 1.2L/1.8, 100/2, 135/2 and 200/2.8

These will be do it yourself mount swap kits and as with all my products will be completely reversible and non damaging. -Ed Mika


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm curious about the possibility of using the FD 400mm 4.5 on EOS digital bodies. I already have a couple of the big white lenses I regularly put to work, but this sounds like a most interesting option as a handheld lens for all-day situations on both full and crop bodies. 
I though I'd seen on here that one would work to or near infinity focus. If that is actually the case I'll have to get one.


----------



## ontarian (Apr 18, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> I'm curious about the possibility of using the FD 400mm 4.5 on EOS digital bodies. I already have a couple of the big white lenses I regularly put to work, but this sounds like a most interesting option as a handheld lens for all-day situations on both full and crop bodies.
> I though I'd seen on here that one would work to or near infinity focus. If that is actually the case I'll have to get one.



The 400 4.5 only got 85 meters with the 0.75mm adapter but that would improve to maybe over 100 meters with the newer 0.5 adapter version. I need to get this lens again to take apart and see if there is a focusing hack that would get it to reach infinity. Your white lenses however can reach infinity with the 0.5. -Ed


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 18, 2012)

ontarian said:


> I am about 2 months away for having a near universal nFD mount swap kits for sub 200mm focal length prime lenses including the 7.5 fisheye, 14mm 2.8L, 15mm fisheye, 17/4, 20/2.8, 24 1.4L and /2, 28/2, 35/2, 50L/1.2/1.4, 85 1.2L/1.8, 100/2, 135/2 and 200/2.8
> 
> These will be do it yourself mount swap kits and as with all my products will be completely reversible and non damaging. -Ed Mika



Awesome news! The only FD lenses I have are wide.


----------



## WelenScos (Apr 18, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> I'm curious about the possibility of using the FD 400mm 4.5 on EOS digital bodies. I already have a couple of the big white lenses I regularly put to work, but this sounds like a most interesting option as a handheld lens for all-day situations on both full and crop bodies.
> I though I'd seen on here that one would work to or near infinity focus. If that is actually the case I'll have to get one.





















-----------------------------------------
studio lighting camera flashes softboxes


----------

